# Repair CIA.vc stats to include base commits again?



## Maledictus (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi there,

is anyone able to repair the stats to include commits to the base system and kernel again?
http://cia.vc/stats/project/FreeBSD/

Seems to be broken since the move to svn.

Kind regards
Maledictus


----------



## danger@ (Jan 11, 2009)

Small update: it's working again...


----------

